# yellow brown eyes



## patchoulirose (Dec 11, 2009)

I have light yellow brown eyes, what is a good shadow color to make them really stand out?? I am sick of neutral browns


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 12, 2009)

my eye colour is sorta like yours. It looks yellow or golden with brown flecks in most lights. In reality and from close, it's like an olive-y colour, here's a pic:






I find that browns are actually the worst colours for me. They do absolutely nothing for my eye colour but hide the golden flecks. I favour colours like navy blue, green, gold, peach and purple. Pretty much any colour that makes hazel eyes pop. HTH


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 12, 2009)

Pink will really bring out the golden color in your eyes.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm not sure about your skin and hair color but one suggestion is a shimmery navy blue. I know that doesn't really seem like an everyday color and for some people it's not, but with such an unusual eye color you could pull it off or even use blue as a crease color with a more subtle lid color. I have green eyes with a touch of gold around the iris and nothing brings out that gold more than navy blue. 

I would also think that maybe some greens and purples would work too. I was thinking maybe a shimmery lighter green like maybe a sage green or even Humid by MAC. I would suggest maybe trying one of the mineral makeup companies that do samples like TheSheSpace and getting some samples to try out some different stuff without spending a bunch of money. That way, you can play around with some stuff, find what you like and then find something more "permanent" to buy. HTH!!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 12, 2009)

Purple!!!!


----------



## patchoulirose (Dec 12, 2009)

thank you so much! I think i might try green for the first time tomorrow! Yes shadowy lady similar to yours maybe a tad more yellowy! I will post pics when i do the green (perfect it) ;o)


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 12, 2009)

i think maybe greens would look lovely on your eyes. antique green pigment would look lovely on you. it's only available at the pro store though.... or shadows like humid, swimming and club would look good


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 12, 2009)

purple,green,pink, and gold.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Dec 12, 2009)

I have that eye color too...almost hazel, but more a light caramel/yellow brown.

Purples REALLY make my eye color pop...every single time I wear purple e/s I get  compliments.

Blues, teals and bronzy colors also "pop". Gotta say pink does nothing for me though.


----------



## patchoulirose (Dec 12, 2009)

OMG! I just did green for the first time and my eyes look sooo sultry and amazing! I was always afraid of green....god I wish I wasnt, I used ud shattered on middle to outer half a light clinque green as all over wash this darker green in too faced palette on outer area and crease...then put dabbed green olive pigment over that blended and lined the inside waterline with black and underneath i lined with shattered and then a teal eyeliner....holy crap! I love this....thank you...next stop blues


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 14, 2009)

purple or green! myeyes are similar and urban decay mildew is perfect for brining my eye color out


----------

